# Power light on CPU case not working



## monster007 (Jan 14, 2010)

hey guys! ive been searching day and night trying to solve this problem but to no avail. any help is GREATLY appreciated.

My PC specs:
INTEL 3.0GHz E8400 processor
Asus P5Q SE/R motherboard
Kingston PC6400/800 2GB CL5 DDR2
Hitachi 320GB "3.5" SATA
Samsung 22x SATA DVDRW
MS Windows XP Home SP3
Padit 512MB 4850 PCI-E
Cosair HX520W power supply
*Cooler Master Centurion 5*
monitor == Samsung SyncMaster 933BW

The problem:
My PC is working but I've notice the power light on the CPU case is not working! 
What should I do??


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Has it ever worked? 

Confirm it is still connected at the motherboard (refer to your motherboard manual). The motherboard connector is polarity sensitive and may be on backwards; try reversing it. Note, nothing is damaged if an LED connector is reversed.

PS: You might also swap the connector (on the motherboard) with that for the hard drive activity light.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Download the manual for the board here:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5Q SE/R
Find the jumper configuration and look for the "power led" jumper. My guess is that wire has to be reversed or it actually came off and needs to be put back. The jumper config diagram has reset, hdd led, power led, sw (power) jumpers all on the same page.


----------

